# My HiWay Rat



## Tidewater (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in the process of collecting pieces and parts for the project. 

I dug the old '78 Intramotor Gloria Verona out of one of the recesses of my cave. 
I think I found the tank that I am going to use on my ride. I plan to cut out about 2" of metal from the center (between the left and right sides). I think I might be able to set up the tank to house a small 12v battery to power the head/tail/brake lights, possibly even sound we will see. 

Tell me what you think.

Tidewater


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

i like the tank


----------

